# PF slows net on 9.1 VPS with VirtIO (vtnet)



## zen_guerrilla (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all,
just installed 9.1/amd64 on a VPS from transip.eu and I have a strange problem.
The VPS uses emulation/virtio-kmod-9.1-0.242658 for network (vtnet0) and block etc.
Enabling PF practically slows my outgoing connections to about 16K/s. Incoming connections work normally. I test both by copying files over scp from another host -- downloading files from that VPS max out at 16K/s; uploading files to that VPS with 4.5M/s.
A simple 'pfctl -d' restores the speed back to normal.
The problem is present even with a single 'pass' line in pf.conf. The problem is repeatable with GENERIC kernel.

Any ideas?


----------



## zen_guerrilla (Feb 17, 2013)

Searching a little bit deeper lead me to this:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-November/070413.html

Adding ' -tso' at the end of 'ifconfig_vtnet0=' in rc.conf fixes the problem.


----------

